# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Hoe stoppen met pil

## katri

Misschien een domme vraag; ik wil graag stoppen met de pil, maar moet ik dan wachten tot het einde van de strip of mag ik elke willekeurige dag stoppen? En wat is het grootste nadeel van stoppen? Thanx!

----------


## pilvraagjes

je kan gewoon stoppen, maar dan wordt je natuurlijk wel ongesteld... Misschien is het daarom prettiger om de strip af te maken (heb ik wel gedaan toen ik stopte met diane)

Nadelen van stoppen... 
- Onregelmatige menstruatie. 
- Je weet ook niet wanneer je ongesteld gaat worden. 
- Tkan lang duren voor je zelf weer een regelmatige menstruatie krijgt.
- Het kan zijn dat je meer bloed gaat verliezen, en dat het meer pijn gaat doen...

Voordeel vond ik echt dat ik geen hoofdpijn meer had, dat ik een paar kilo afviel, en dat ik me mentaal gewoon meer happy voelde.

Inmiddels ben ik na 5 maanden geen pil (van dec tot mei) Yasmin gaan slikken. Das een lichte pil. Geeft mij geen bijwerkingen, geen gewichtstoename, kvoel me er echt goed bij! Ook voel ik nog maar heel weinig van mijn menstruaties, ben ik korter ongesteld, en verlies ik veeel minder bloed (dat was met diane dus niet zo, dat was iedere keer echt ellende...)

Waarom ga je eigenlijk stoppen?

----------


## katri

dank je voor je reactie! denk dat ik de strip idd maar afmaak.. rede is dat er eigenlijk geen rede meer is om te slikken, heb een lichte pil (meliane) al bijna 3 jaar, maar het zijn toch hormonen die ik voor niks slik en ga me misschien idd beter voelen en dan kijk ik wel of ik die onregelmatigheid trek :Smile: 
veranderde er bij jou trouwens ook iets met je huid, meer onregelmatigheden ofzo?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Viel wel mee... Mijn huid is nu in ieder geval beter! Was vroeger gewoon regelmatig, weinig last. Na een aanrijding, klap op mijn hoofd, was het helemaal ontregeld, toen begon de ellende. Toen werd mijn huid ook pas slechter. Met Diane werd het niet echt beter, maar na het stoppen werd het geloof ik niet echt slechter.

----------


## Brengmijgeluk

Ik heb nog maar 1 strip gehad maar ik wil nu al stoppen met de pil, kan dat?

----------


## Brengmijgeluk

Iemand?

----------


## Agnes574

Als je wilt stoppen met de pil,kan dat volgens mij zonder problemen.
Lees anders eens de topic 'Alles over pil en menstruatie'.

Grtjs Agnes

----------

